# Thundergirl's Koiteich



## Thundergirl (21. Apr. 2013)

Nachdem mein Teichbau nun so gut wie beendet ist, will ich nun hier an dieser Stelle mit meinen Berichten und Fotos weiter machen.

Den Bericht von meinem Neubau und anschließenden Umbau des ersten Teiches findet ihr hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24631

Diesen Winter hatte ich den hinteren Teil in dem die Koi überwintert haben zum ersten Mal mit Luftpolsterfolie abgedeckt. Der Filter lief den gesamten Winter durch. Alle Koi haben den langen Winter sehr gut überstanden. Es gab keine große Eisbildung unter der Folie. Einzig an einigen sehr kalten Tagen hatte sich unter der Futterlucke eine dünne Schicht gebildet. Im nächsten Winter wird dann die Unterkonstruktion auf der die Folie liegt noch ein wenig verbessert.

Am 06.04.2013 habe ich dann den Frühling eingeläutet und die Folie wieder vom Teich entfernt. Die Wassertemperatur betrug zu diesem Zeitpunkt ca. 6°C. Die ersten __ Frösche hatten sich im vorderen Teichabschnitt auch schon eingefunden. Das Wasser war klar bis auf den Grund. Einzig im Verbindungskanal hatten sich die Fadenalgen massig vermehrt.

     ​
In der Nacht zum 15.04.2013 hatten dann die Frösche ihr kleines "Stelldichein". Die ersten Laichballen waren kaum zu übersehnen. Am Mittwoch gab es dann nochmal Nachschub. Und Freitag fing dann ein Krötenmännchen an, nach einer Partnerin zu rufen. Und siehe da sein Ruf wurde erhört, gestern fand ich die Krötenlaichschnüre mitten im Teich.

   ​
Und heute sind auch schon die ersten Kaulquappen geschlüpft bei knapp 15°C Wassertemperatur. Die Notropis halten sich noch ein wenig bedeckt und sind schwer unter den kleinen Goldfischen auszumachen. Aber ab und zu sieht man doch mal einen durchs Wasser huschen.


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Thundergirl's Koiteich*

So gestern habe ich dann erstmal Wasserwerte gemessen. (Tröpfentest)

WT: 14,8°C

pH: 8,5
NO²: 0,0
NO³: 0,0
GH: 5
KH: nicht gemessen, Test war leer
NH4/NH3: <0,08
O²: 6,0 

Koi sind alle wohl auf, die Wasserhasen sind auch schon wieder kräftig am Futtern.

 ​
Die Fadenalgen sitzen noch auf der Folie fest, aber da machen sich die kleinen Unterwasserrasenmäher dran zu schaffen.

 ​
Und so zieht es aktuell aus.

   ​


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Thundergirl's Koiteich*

Hi Nicole,
der ist toll geworden. 

Ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwimmpflanzen wären sicher hilfreich, wenn die Koi diese nicht als Nahrung ansehen.


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Thundergirl's Koiteich*

Hallöchen...

mal wieder ein kleines Update aus MV.

Koi sind alle putzmunter. Zwischenzeitlich durften sie auch in dem vorderen Teichabschnitt schwimmen, bis die __ Graskarpfen zu frech wurden. 11 Seerosenblätter an einem Tag abgeknipst, das war zu viel. Jetzt dürfen sie nur unter Aufsicht den 2. Teich benutzen. 

Auch die Notropis flitzen munter durch den Teich. Mittlerweile haben sie den kompletten Teich in Beschlag genommen, sie passen gut durch das Absperrgitter und können vor den Koi flüchten wenn es ihnen zu bunt wird.

Es grünt und blüht auch kräftig in MV. Die __ Libellen flattern um den Teich und die Vögel kommen zum Trinken und Baden.

      
     ​
Auch die Krebsscheren blühen wieder. Sie haben dieses Jahr sehr lange auf sich warten lassen, aber jetzt legen sie wieder richtig los.

Achja und vom TT kamen wir nicht so ganz ohne Fisch nach Hause. Zum Glück war das Auto voll.

     ​
Die "Dicke Dame" wie sie von mir liebevoll genannt wird. Gehört allerdings nach Parchim, sie ist hier nur zur Pflege, bis ihr Teich fertig ist.


----------



## Mathias2508 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Thundergirl's Koiteich*

Moin Nicole,
schöne Bilder sind das ja von deinem Teich. Besonders die letzten 3 Bilder Obwohl das ganze in Natura viel besser aussieht .

Und ein dickes  von uns für die Möglichkeit der Zwischenhälterung der Dicken


----------



## Bambus Mami (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Thundergirl's Koiteich*

Hallo, Nicole,

wollte mich nur mal kurz melden:

Deine Krebsscherenableger blühen!!!
Ich freu mich solo!
Und die Blüte schaut wirklich wie eine __ Krebsschere aus, richtig süß,
Schere mit weißem Blümchen!

LG
Mami


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Thundergirl's Koiteich*

Hi Nicole.

Immer wieder schön, tolle Bilder von deinem Teich zu sehen. Wenn man den Teich in Natura kennt, ist es umso besser mit der Vorstellung. 

Und das mit den Fischen kann ich sehr gut verstehen.


----------



## rease (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Thundergirl's Koiteich*

Hey Nicole,

die gemauerte Feldsteintrandgestaltung und der Pflanzenfilter ist genau nach meinem Geschmack, gefällt mir sehr gut !

Und deine Farbenfrohe Bande scheint sich Wohl zu fühlen. Tolles Projekt !

Achso falls dein Kujaku oder der Shusui Urlaub in meinem Teich machen möchte, sind die beiden Herzlich eingeladen  

Grüße Martin


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Thundergirl's Koiteich*

Danke Zacky und falls du ihn mal wieder live sehen willst, kannst du gerne vorbei kommen und Andre mitbringen (natürlich auch den Rest der Familie)

@Martin 
Ja bis hier hin war es viel arbeit aber es hat sich gelohnt. Jetzt kann ich so langsam anfangen das ganze zu genießen. Das Shusui-Mädchen macht bei mir auch nur Urlaub und den Kujaku gebe ich schon gar nicht her. 
Aber falls sie doch mal Ferien brauchen sage ich dir Bescheid.


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Sep. 2014)

Hallo ihr da draußen,

ja mich gibt es auch noch. Tut mir leid, dass mein Beitrag hier etwas eingeschlafen ist, wobei ich noch immer fleißig mitlese, nur eben nicht viel schreibe.

Das Teichjahr neigt sich nun langsam wieder dem Ende und ich wollte doch noch kurz berichten was dieses Jahr so passiert ist.

Als erstes, den Fischen geht es allen super gut, habe nur einen Verlust bei den Sonnenbarschen zu beklagen. Einer lag eines Tages tot im US III. Keine Ahnung warum. Aber der Rest erfreut sich bester Gesundheit und erkundet munter den ganzen Teich. Die Notropis waren sogar in ihren roten Badeanzügen unterwegs, aber denke nicht, dass da etwas von durch kommt.

Das Wasser ist dieses Jahr auch wieder deutlich klarer, als die letzten Jahre. Habe ja Anfang der Saison die Oase gegen eine Pumpe mit besserer Förderhöhe getauscht. Und war mit ihr bisher auch sehr zufrieden, bis sie eines Morgens still stand. Nach Ausbauen und Reinigen war aber immer noch keine Besserung in Sicht, also kurzerhand den Händler angeschrieben, Problem geschildert und auch kostenlos Ersatz bekommen. Jetzt haben wir uns entschlossen, die Filtertonne gegen einen 3 Kammerfilter zu tauschen, um damit noch eine bessere Reinigung zu erzielen. Außerdem will ich im kommenden Winter nicht über den Pflanzenfilter filtern, sondern das Wasser direkt zurück laufen lassen.

Die Pflanzen haben sich dieses Jahr auch sehr gut gemacht, besonders die Seerosen. Alle haben geblüht, sogar die 2 neuen (__ Gonnere und Little Sue). Nur mit einer Seerose habe ich kein Glück... Black Princess. Ich hatte mir im Frühjahr wieder eine bestellt, nachdem meine andere vor 2 Jahren eingegangen war. Tja was soll ich sagen. Kaum war die neue Pflanze im Teich bekam sie gelbe Blätter und fing an zu faulen. Irgendwas kann die Black Princess bei mir nicht vertragen, werde es vielleicht noch mal mit der __ Almost Black versuchen. Vielleicht ist die nicht so empfindlich. Die Krebsscheren haben dieses Jahr auch wieder alles gegeben. Es hat sich wieder ein schöner Bestand entwickelt.

Ansonsten hat sich nicht so viel verändert. Habe die Umrandung vom hinteren Teich noch geändert und die Steine dort auch in Beton gesetzt. Jetzt können bei der Winterabdeckung keine mehr in den Teich fallen. Mein Seerosenübergangsteich ist jetzt auch leer und wurde zum Moorbeet umfunktioniert. Nächstes Frühjahr werde ich es dann bepflanzen. Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt.

So denke das waren erstmal die wichtigsten Dinge dieses Jahres. Ich weiß eins fehlt noch... Bilder...

Die muss ich euch leider schuldig bleiben, den zum Fotografieren bin ich nicht gekommen. Aber das hole ich noch nach. Versprochen.


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo ihr da draußen,

es gibt mal wieder ein Update aus MV.

Der Teich entwickelt sich gut. Das Wasser ist relativ klar. Fadenalgen gibt es auch noch einige, aber es sind ja auch nur Pflanzen.

Den Fischen geht es soweit auch gut. 3 von meinen Nachwuchsfischen sind in einen neuen Teich umgezogen und mit ihnen noch einige Goldfische. Die restlichen Goldfische sollen nun auch noch ausziehen, wenn sie sich fangen lassen.

Und __ Graskarpfen sind doch zu etwas nützlich. Meine haben dieses Jahr die kompletten Apfelblüten gefressen, die in den Teich gefallen sind.

So und nun noch Fotos.


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Juni 2015)

Und das habe ich gestern Abend entdeckt.


----------



## Mathias2508 (4. Juni 2015)

Moin Nicole,

na die haben ja Feuer im Blut.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte die Heute.

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Juli 2015)

Hallöchen,

wollte mal wieder von meinem Teich und seinen Bewohner berichten.

Dieses Jahr bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Teich. Es braucht halt alles seine Zeit. Das Wasser ist klar und die Fische alle gesund und munter. 
So wie es aussieht habe ich es endlich geschafft meine Goldfische fast komplett aus dem Teich zu fangen. Ich hoffe sie haben mir nicht noch wieder Nachwuchs da gelassen. Jetzt sollte dann nur noch mein 17 jähriger __ Goldfisch im Teich sein.

Die beiden  Wasserhasen sind natürlich auch noch da. Mittlerweile müssten die beiden gute 75 cm groß sein. Und dank Löwenzahn, Salat und gutem Koifutter, sollten die zwei vielleicht noch wachsen. Bin gespannt wie alt die beiden noch werden. Laut Wiki dürften die beiden schon gar nicht mehr da sein.

Von den Notropis gibt es weniger gute Neuigkeiten. Irgendwie sind von den 40 Stück nur noch 4 da. Ich habe keine Ahnung wo der Rest ist. Ich habe nur 2 Tote mal herausgefischt. Ob da mein Sonnenbarsch dran Schuld ist. 

Den Koi geht es auch gut. 3 haben meinen Teich verlassen und schwimmen jetzt bei einer Kollegin. Einer ist leider nachts aus dem Teich gesprungen und wurde von den Katzen verschleppt. Und mein Pflegekind verlässt am 01.08. nach 2 Jahren den Teich. 

So und jetzt gibt es Fotos.
        
Der Mini...
  
Meine neue Sitzgelegenheit...


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Juli 2015)

Hallöle Nicole !
Ick hatte dein Teich irgendwie grösser in Erinnerung 
Jetzt mal ....
Siehe mal Hier !! Hier hat Werner was dazu geschrieben ! Da du sie jetzt schon länger hast , vielleicht auch 
kein Nachwuchs durch den __ Barsch , sind sie den Weg alles Irdischen gegangen !


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juli 2015)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Teichbau nun so gut wie beendet ist, will ich nun hier an dieser Stelle mit meinen Berichten und Fotos weiter machen.
> 
> Den Bericht von meinem Neubau und anschließenden Umbau des ersten Teiches findet ihr hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24631
> 
> ...



Ja Goldies können schon hartnäckig  sein ,  ich hab nach dem Neubau  keine mehr eingesetzt  zum Glück 
Salve Patrick


----------



## Mathias2508 (19. Juli 2015)

Moin Nicole,

schöne Bilder vom Teich. Aber warum hat die Bank denn keine Lehne?


----------



## neuling (19. Juli 2015)

Schöner Teich. 
Ich hoffe meiner wird auch mal so klar. Bis dahin noch viel zu tun


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Juli 2015)

Heute gibt es mal ein Übersichtsfoto (damit André sind wieder an die richtige Größe erinnert)


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Aug. 2015)

So Samstag war es denn endlich soweit. Mein Pflegekind ist in sein neues zu Hause umgezogen. Sie ließ sich zum Glück sehr leicht im Fanggraben einsperren, sodass ich sie relativ stressfrei fangen konnte.
 

Und sie ist sogar noch ein wenig gewachsen. Mit 45 cm kam sie und mit 47 cm ging sie. Mittlerweile ist sie aber auch 14 bis 15 Jahre alt, sodass da auch keine sehr großen Sprünge mehr kommen.

Und nun noch 2 Bilder vom neuen zu Hause.

   

Pass mir ja gut auf mein Mädchen auf.


----------



## krallowa (3. Aug. 2015)

Ein sehr schöner Fisch , den hätte ich nicht mehr abgegeben, so mit Heimweh und Trennungsschmerz argumentiert


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Aug. 2015)

Na klar passen wir auf, so wie sie am Samstag mit den anderen losschlenderte war sie auch gestern und heute unterwegs. Wenn es Futter gibt ist sie wie selbstverständlich da und bettelt und lässt sich überhaupt nicht stören wenn wir zugglotzen, es scheint als wäre es nie anders gewesen. Einfach nur schön und noch einmal vielen Dank für deine Fürsorge.


----------



## Mathias2508 (4. Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen Nicole,
auch von mir vielen lieben Dank nochmal.


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Aug. 2015)

Je näher der Tag gerückt ist umso schwieriger fiel der Gedanke sie wegzugehen. Aber ich weiß ja wo sie ist und kann die regelmäßig mal besuchen. 

Naja und nun ist vielleicht wieder Platz für etwas neues.


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Aug. 2015)

Heute mal nur ein paar Bilder
Fische
    

Seerosen
    

Achja und der kann auch schwimmen...


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (25. Aug. 2015)

Nicole du solltest allerdings dazu schreiben das der Hund nicht in deinem Teich schwimmt.


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Aug. 2015)

Wieso, vielleicht habe ich nochmal vergrößert.


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Sep. 2015)

So langsam neigt sich das Teichjahr 2015 dem Ende entgegen.

Die Seerosen im Flachwasserbereich sind umgetopft und zurück geschnitten. Die Großen werden im nächsten Frühjahr geteilt und umgetopft. Dazu ist es mir schon zu kalt. Wassertemperatur liegt derzeit bei 15 Grad.

Die Fische fressen auch nicht mehr soo viel. Sind ansonsten aber noch munter unterwegs. 

Das Jahr 2015 verlief zum Glück ohne größere Pannen und ich war mit dem Jahr sehr zufrieden. 

        

Mal schauen ob es im nächsten Jahr mal wieder einen Neuzugang gibt. Vielleicht verlassen auch noch 2 bis 3 meiner Nachzuchten den Teich. Abwarten...


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Nov. 2015)

Es ist November... und viel zu warm. Die Fische sind noch sehr mobil und fressen auch noch ziemlich gut. Sogar die __ Graskarpfen nehmen noch Futter auf, eigentlich stellen sie unter einer Wassertemperatur unter 15 Grad das fressen ein.

Das Wasser ist frei von Schwebealgen. Ein paar Fadenalgen machen sich breit, aber das finde ich persönlich nicht so schlimm. Sind ja auch nur Pflanzen. Das einzige was immer noch nicht weg ist, ist die Braunfärbung, die das Wasser schon seit ein paar Monaten hat. Aber es ist schon deutlich besser geworden.

Einige Pflanzen muss ich noch zurück schneiden, aber derzeit wird die Zeit mit Laub käschern verbracht. Sonst freuen sich die Algen im Frühjahr. Filter laufen noch auf Hochtouren, UVC habe ich heute abgestellt.

So und jetzt noch die Bilder...
         

 

Die __ Papageienfeder will noch keinen Winter.


----------



## Mathias2508 (14. Nov. 2015)

Moin Nicole,
 unsere __ Papageienfeder  im kleinen Teich  will auch noch nicht zur Ruhe kommem.aber  unsere kleinen sind nicht mehr ganz so mobil.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Nov. 2015)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Die __ Papageienfeder will noch keinen Winter.


Die Kennt keinen Winter. Kommt doch aus *Brasilien. *

Die wächst auch noch im Eis wenn sie eingefroren ist.


----------



## sebastian79nrw (5. Dez. 2015)

Ein toller Teich, dem man ansieht wieviel Mühe, Zeit und auch Planung dahinter steht. Lediglich von der Teichrandgestaltung habe ich eine etwas andere Vorstellung, aber das ist nun wirklich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Thundergirl (24. Dez. 2015)

24.12.

9 Grad Wassertemperatur

Ich glaube das ist auch noch nicht vorgekommen. Die Fische sind ziemlich munter und betteln nach Futter. 
Das Wasser ist klar und nur wenige Fadenalgen wachsen. Der Filter läuft noch auf Hochtouren.

          

In diesem Sinne...

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Thundergirl (1. Feb. 2016)

Ende Januar 2016

Das Eis ist endgültig von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Bis auf die beiden __ Graskarpfen habe ich auch alle Fische schon gesichtet. 

WT 4,6 Grad, wenn ich dem Thermometer trauen darf. Zwischenzeitlich hatte es mir schon 1 Grad WT angezeigt und mir dadurch schlaflos Nächte beschert. 

Gestern habe ich erstmal schnell die Schwämme vom Biotec gereinigt. Die waren zu. 

Einziges Problem das derzeit auftritt, bei meiner großen scheint sich eine Verfilzung am Auge zu bilden. Hoffe es wird nicht schlimmer. Werde sie die nächsten Tage weiter beobachten. Im Moment verhält sie sich noch normal.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Hoffe das dein Wasser schnell Wärmer wird damit du dem Koi helfen kannst


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Apr. 2016)

Anfang April 2016

Wasser ist klar, Fische mobil und die erste 2 Froschgelege sind da. 3 Krötenmänner sind auch schon da, nur noch kein Weibchen. Vorsorglich müssen die Koi wieder in dem hinteren Teich bleiben, bis die __ Kröten wieder abgewandert sind. Nicht das es zu Übergriffen auf die Koi kommt.

Goldika ist auch wieder fit. Die Verpilzung ist ohne Behandlung von alleine abgeheilt.

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Pflanzen wachsen.


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Apr. 2016)

So und nun noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo , 
schön mal wieder von Dir was zu lesen, freut mich, daß bei Dir wieder alles in Ordnung ist. 
Vorne, der Dicke auf Bild 5 gefällt mir


----------



## bms15606 (4. Apr. 2016)

Schöne Grüße von der Insel
Da ist ja schon richtig Bewegung im Teich 
sehen alle propper aus.
Unsere sind da noch sehr reserviert was das fressen angeht


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Apr. 2016)

Schöne Grüße aus Grabow an die Insel. Im Oktober kommen wir wieder nach oben. Ja die Rasselbande ist schon sehr hungrig. Da wird gebettelt wie nichts Gutes. Aber zur Zeit gibt es noch nicht ganz so viel, wie sie gerne hätten.

Hallo Anne, die dicke Graue ist mein ältester Mädchen und die Mama meiner Koi-Babies. Sie ist jetzt ca. 18 Jahre alt und gut 55 cm groß.


----------



## wander-falke (4. Apr. 2016)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Wasser ist klar, Fische mobil und die erste 2 Froschgelege sind da. 3 Krötenmänner sind auch schon da, nur noch kein Weibchen


Dafür hab ich um so mehr,....





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UCgNlBmZR0&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## bms15606 (6. Apr. 2016)

Oh das ist  ja schön
Dann melde dich mal und wir machen dann die Teichbesichtigung bei uns wenn du möchtest.
Soll wieder gewandert werden?


----------



## jolantha (6. Apr. 2016)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Hallo Anne, die dicke Graue ist mein ältester Mädchen und die Mama meiner Koi-Babies. Sie ist jetzt ca. 18 Jahre alt und gut 55 cm groß.



Nicole, da kann ich gut mithalten , meine " Dicke " ist auch die Älteste, und Stamm-Mutter meines gesamten Nachwuchses. 
Ich habe sie 1982 geschenkt bekommen, da war sie ca. 2-3 Jahre alt , also mittlerweile 36


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Apr. 2016)

Ja wir wollen wieder in Middlehagen einkehren und wandern gehen. Hoffentlich diesmal bei trockenem Wetter. Ich werde am 14.10. anreisen, dann haben wir am 15. Zeit.

Anne, deine Dicke sieht meinem verstorbenen Lord sehr ähnlich, siehe Avatar. Ich hatte ihn zusammen mit Susanne, die Graue, gekauft. Seit Lord nicht mehr da ist, gibt es keinen Nachwuchs mehr.

Mittlerweile sind über 14 Krötenmänner da und das erste Weibchen 
Hoffentlich fallen sie nicht alle über das Weibchen her.

Die __ Frösche scheinen fertig zu sein. Insgesamt sind es 4 Gelege geworden.


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Mai 2016)

Manchmal glaubt man auch noch an Wunder...

Seit Donnerstag dürfen die Fische den kompletten Teich nutzen...zumindest versuchsweise. Gleich zeitig wurden dadurch die beiden Neuen in den Schwarm integriert.
  
Dabei haben dann meine __ Graskarpfen alle Thesen widerlegt und den Fadenalgenbestand im vorderen Teich deutlich minimiert. Wenn ich es nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte, dann würde ich es nicht glauben. Ich hatte ja Hoffnung, dass die Fische vielleicht den Sommer über beiden Teiche nutzen dürfen, aber heute Abend wurde diese Hoffnung zerstört. Sie haben angefangen die Seerosen abzufressen. Also hieß es aus dem vorderen Teich und ab nach hinten bis zum Wochenende.

Die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter wachsen wieder sehr gut.

    
Falls noch jemand Krebsscheren benötigt, jetzt haben sie die richtige Größe zum Verschicken.

Und die __ Iris-Blüte beginnt.
 

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten.


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Mai 2016)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Und die __ Iris-Blüte beginnt.


Also mal ehrlich , das glaub ich jetzt nicht , bei Helmut blühen die Seerosen und jetzt du ?!?


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Mai 2016)

Hey André, nicht traurig sein deine kommen auch noch.

Krebsscheren sind erstmal vergeben. Aber es kommen wieder welche nach.


----------



## neuling (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
das kann doch wohl kaum sein Thundergirl,
wie weit sind den deine Pflanzen schon. Bei uns ist es doch auch schön. Aber die Pflanzen sind noch sehr zaghaft.
Hm irgendwie läuft das falsch hier.
Und schwimmen war ich auch schon. Ach und Pflanzen würde ich auch gerne nehmen 

LG an alle


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Mai 2016)

Und die nächsten 2 blühen.

    

Die erste (Orchid Flair) wurde vor gut 4 Wochen gepflanzt und blüht heute schon.


----------



## lotta (11. Mai 2016)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Und die nächsten 2 blühen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 163108 Anhang anzeigen 163109
> 
> Die erste (Orchid Flair) wurde vor gut 4 Wochen gepflanzt und blüht heute schon.


Absolut unglaublich,
aber wunderschön...

Bei uns dauert es leider noch
wird aber... der Sommer lässt  dann bald grüßen
Bine


----------



## koile (11. Mai 2016)

Diese Blüte ist für Nicole,   ein Gruß und nochmal Danke , für die vielen schönen Ableger.


----------



## Thundergirl (13. Juni 2016)

Kleines Update

In der Nacht vom 07. auf den 08.06. hat die weiße Antonia abgelaicht. Nach 8 Jahren wieder Koi-Nachwuchs. Seit gestern fängt es an im Hälterungsnetz rumzuwuseln. Wasserflöhe sind für die Kleinen angesetzt und Babyfutter ist bestellt. Ich bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## lotta (13. Juni 2016)

Viel Glück Nicole...
und
Bussi an Gajendra
Bine


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Juni 2016)

So heute habe ich die erste Inventur bei meinem Koi-Nachwuchs gemacht. Dabei dann gleich das Hälterungsnetz und die Laichbürste gereinigt. Gut 50 kleine Koi sind bei mir geschlüpft. Bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass es nicht mehr sind. Die Kleinen wachsen bisher auch ganz gut. Ende Juli will ich dann die 2. Inventur machen. Mal sehen ob sich bis schon Farben entwickeln. Bisher sind die meisten gelblich, aber es sind auch ein paar dunkle dabei.

      

Ein paar Libellenlarven sind auch ins Netz gegangen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (25. Juni 2016)

Wann wird denn erweitert?


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Juni 2016)

2020


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2016)

Okay dann beantrage ich schon mal Urlaub und ne Bank zum Zuschauen


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Juni 2016)

Urlaub ist gut, aber die Bank bekommst du nicht. Eher den Spaten.


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2016)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Urlaub ist gut, aber die Bank bekommst du nicht. Eher den Spaten.


 Icke bin doch nur für Ideen und Gute Ratschläge zuständig, genauso wie Andre, also nix Spaten, da musste schon Rico fragen der ist noch in Übung


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Juni 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Okay dann beantrage ich schon mal Urlaub



Dat wird nüscht ! Ick kenn dein "Chef" !!!! 


troll20 schrieb:


> Icke bin doch nur für Ideen und Gute Ratschläge zuständig, *genauso wie Andre*


Wie jetzt ?


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2016)

Na wie tun nur dumme Kommentare abgeben.
Na dem Motto so oder so und das wäre auch noch scheen, sitzen daneben und schauen zu oder gar aus der Ferne alla Zypern und co.
Aber is scho lustig, das sich genau der richtige angesprochen fühlt


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Juni 2016)

Also 1 Loch schaff Ick noch !!! Rene'


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2016)

Wie soll ich bei mir schon mit dem planen anfangen und du baust


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Juni 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> planen


brauch'st nischte , 1,4m x 0,8m reicht , Beene können raus kieken !


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2016)

14m  x 8m  x 1,8m  na da haste dir aber was vorgenommen.  Platz ist da kannst morgen loslegen. 
So jetzt aber genug von mir.
Wir wollen ja Nicols Teich planen


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Juni 2016)

Na das ist ja schön, dass schon 2 Mann zum Helfen kommen. Aber ich kann euch beruhigen, wahrscheinlich gibt es dann einen Bagger. Aber ihr könnt dann Beton machen.

So zurück zum eigentlichen Teich. Heute bin ich endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen die Wasserwerte zu messen. Karbonathärte und Gesamthärte wie immer niedrig, aber Nitrit, Nitrat und Ammoniak nicht bis wenig vorhanden. 

Ich bin soweit zufrieden. Wasser klar, kaum Fadenalgen, Fische wie immer hungrig.

4 Koi sind in den letzten 2 Wochen ausgezogen, darunter auch die Mama meiner jetzigen Babys. Und was mich bei Antonia am meisten überrascht hat, ist, dass sie in 6 Jahren 14 cm zugelegt. Endmaß in meinem Teich 42 cm. Da stellt sich doch die Frage, wie groß der Rest ist.


----------



## tosa (26. Juni 2016)

Ne, spare Geld lass die beiden schaufeln....., und zum Ausgleich gegen eintönige Arbeit Beton mischen


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Juli 2016)

So kleines Update zu meinen Babys...

Die Kleinen entwickeln sich prächtig. Morgen werden sie 4 Wochen alt. Die Größten sind wohl schon gute 2 cm und die Farbzeichnungen sind sehr interessant. Bin gespannt wie sie sich weiter entwickeln.


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Juli 2016)

Heute mal wieder neue Baby-Fotos.

Die Kleinen entwickeln sich prächtig. Die Farbe der Oma kommt wieder kräftig durch, d. h. der größte Teil der Kleinen ist grau-blau mit ein bisschen orange. Asagi halt. Nächste Woche werden die Kleinen mal wieder heraus geholt und dann mal schauen wie viele es noch von +50 sind.


----------



## lotta (30. Juli 2016)

Wie groß sind die hübschen Kleinen denn nun mittlerweile?


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Juli 2016)

Ich schätze zwischen 2 und 3 cm.


----------



## Thundergirl (8. Aug. 2016)

Jetzt sind die kleinen 2 Monate alt. Von +50 sind aber nur noch geschätzte 30 übrig. Wollte sie gestern Abend nicht mehr zählen. 

Einige haben schon mehr als 3 cm aber 2 sind erst 1 cm groß. Es bleibt also spannend.


----------



## Michael H (8. Aug. 2016)

Hall

Sieht Klasse aus , deine sind bestimmt Doppelt so Groß wie meine ....


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Sep. 2016)

So kleines Update von den Baby-Koi.

Es sind noch 34 übrig. Der größte Fisch ist 6 cm, die kleinsten gerade mal 1,5 cm. Ich habe so 3-4 Favoriten, die ich auf jeden Fall behalten werde. Beim Rest wird es die Zukunft zeigen.

  
    
    

Ich werde die Kleinen auf jeden Fall drinnen über den Winter bringen und mich dann im Frühjahr entscheiden, welche ich behalten werde.

Schöne Grüße aus Parchim


----------



## Michael H (17. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Mein 50 kleine hab ich in den Teich . Ab und zu seh ich mal einen , mal sehn wieviel durch den Winter kommen .


----------



## Thundergirl (31. Okt. 2016)

Die Kleinen Koi sind jetzt seit einer Woche drinnen. Sie haben sich schon gut eingelebt und betteln schon wie die Großen. Im Moment sind sie noch in einem 120 Liter Becken mit 2 Aquarienfilter und Sauerstoffpumpe. Einmal täglich wird der Dreck auf dem Boden abgesaugt und dann mit Frischwasser aufgefüllt.

Ende des Jahres ziehen sie dann in die Innenhälterung bei einem Freund ein. Dort bleiben sie dann bis zum Frühjahr.

      

Sind nicht so gut geworden die Bilder, aber die Kleinen halten einfach nicht still.


----------



## Thundergirl (12. Nov. 2016)

12.11.2016

Teich ist abgedeckt, Biotec ausgebaut und Pumpe im Teich versenkt. Der 2. Filter ist ebenfalls abgedeckt und läuft gedrosselt mit ca. 30 Watt. Abgesaugt wir aus 80 cm Tiefe.

Die Fische sind auch abgetaucht, haben sich aber gierig auf die Handvoll Sinkfutter gestürzt.

Von mir aus kann es Frühling werden.


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Dez. 2016)

Heute sind die ersten 10 Koi-Babies bei mir ausgezogen. Und hier sind sie eingezogen.

    

Die Kleinen sind jetzt zwischen 5 und 6 cm groß gewesen. Hier können sie bis zum April oder Mai weiter wachsen. 

Der Rest ist noch bei mir zu Hause und zieht erst um, wenn auch sie zuverlässig das 2 mm Futter fressen.


----------



## efrainhowe (4. Jan. 2017)

Wirklisch schöne und große Koifische  Könnte Tage beim zuschauen der Fische verbringen


----------



## marcus18488 (4. Jan. 2017)

Ist alles immer schön und macht Spaß, aber wenn die alle groß werden wird es immer problematisch mit Überbesatz. 

Meine Bekannten sind von mir mit meinem Fischnachwuchs mittlerweilee total versorgt und ich hoffe, dass meine Koi und Goldies für dieses Jahr den Vorsatz haben, sich nicht zu vermehren 

LG Marcus


----------



## Thundergirl (10. Jan. 2017)

Heute sind die nächsten 4 Babykoi ausgezogen. Dabei habe ich dann gleich der restlichen Rasselbande einen Besuch abgestattet. Den Kleinen  geht es super. Der eine oder andere ist auch gewachsen. Die ersten hatte ich leider nicht vermessen. Die 4 heute waren zwischen 7 und 8 cm groß.

Heute sind die Babies genau 7 Monate alt.


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2017)

Und wo sind die Bilder


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Jan. 2017)

Leider gestaltet sich das Fotografieren sehr schwierig, weil sie immer alle durcheinander schwimmen. Aber hier die 4 die ausgezogen sind.


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

heute brauche ich mal euren Rat.

In meinem Aufzuchtbecken habe ich seit gut zwei Wochen Probleme mit den Wasserwerte Nitrit und Nitrat. Langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

Ich habe jetzt noch einen größeren Außenfilter besorgt mit 12 Liter Filtervolumen und in diesen noch Helix aus dem Teichfilter gepackt.

Nun zum Becken

130 Liter und 13 Koi zwischen 5 und 8 cm.
Wasserwechsel min. alle zwei Tage zwischen 20 und 30 Liter. Zurzeit wechsel ich täglich.

Nitrit 0,2
Nitrat 40
Ammonium ≤ 0,05
pH 7,4
KH 6
GH 10

Wassertemperatur 23 Grad

Getestet mit JBL Tröpfentest

Wie lange die Werte so schlecht sind kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr einmal getestet, da war alles gut. Gestern habe ich dann zum Vergleich das Teichwasser getestet um zu schauen ob der Test vielleicht falsch misst, aber da waren nur leicht erhöhte Werte von 0,05 Nitrit und 1,0 Nitrat.

Die Koi sind mobil und betteln nach Futter. Aufgesalzen habe ich bereits um die Babies nicht zu gefährden.

Was kann ich jetzt noch tun?


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Jan. 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> 130 Liter und 13 Koi zwischen 5 und 8 cm.


Wahrscheinlich kacken die dir einfach die Bude zu.
Wenn du schon Täglich Wasser wechsel machst dann mach mal nicht nur 1/3 sondern einmal 2/3 und messe dann am nächsten Tag.
Weiterhin habe ich in fast allen meinen Becken eine 3-5 cm feine Filtermatte als Rückwand.... im Becken. Zum Teil mit einer Steinplatte abgedeckt.
In dem Kinderbecken habe ich auf die blaue Matte mit einem Rest Böschungsmatte aufgehübscht/verdeckt. 
Im 120 Liter Becken habe ich eine Braune....Ich bilde mir ein das ich da durch mehr Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien in den Becken habe.

Ob es Hilft....kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe glaube ich letzten Sommer so Teststreifen in alles Gehalte und da war alles OK.


----------



## Erin (30. Jan. 2017)

Hm...ich würde auch größere Wechsel machen. Doofe Frage nebenbei....habt ihr in euren Koibecken nichts drin, außer Filter natürlich? Die Herrrschaften sind ja jetzt nicht soooo klein und Futter finden sie anscheinend ohne Probleme, was spricht da gegen Bodengrund und ein paar Pflanzen?


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2017)

Na Nicole, das hört sich ja nicht so toll an 
Wasserwechsel erhöhen wurde ja schon gesagt, Salz hast du schon mal gemacht, genauso wie eine Filtererweiterung (nur braucht dieser ja auch wieder eine Weile....
Wie groß war dein Filter den vorher? Wie hoch ist deine Temperatur derzeit?
Schon mal einen neuen Tröpfchen - Test geholt, die Dinger altern auch.
Evtl. auch mal O2 testen. den das ist ja auch ein wichtiger Faktor für die Bakkis und damit für die Fische. 
Mehr fällt mir auf Anhieb nicht ein.


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Jan. 2017)

Hi,

Vielen Dank schon einmal, für eure Antworten. Über weitere Ideen bin ich dankbar. 

Also das Becken ist komplett nackig. Der besseren Hygiene wegen. Kot wird beim Wasserwechsel mit abgesaugt, aber seitdem der neue Filter läuft, liegt nichts mehr rum. Klar braucht der seine Zeit bis er eingelaufen ist. Der vorherige Filter war ein kleiner Aquarieninnenfilter. 

Wassertemperatur liegt immer noch bei 23  Grad - zu hoch?

Die Tröpfentest habe ich letztes Jahr auf der Koimesse gekauft. MHD April 2018

Sauerstoffpumpe läuft natürlich auch. 

Gut dann werde ich heute Abend noch einen großen Wasserwechsel machen.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Jan. 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Also das Becken ist komplett nackig.


Wer oder was soll dann das Nitrit/Nitrat bearbeiten ?
Wenn du Leitungswasser und Teichwasser gemessen hast und nur dein Becken schlechte Werte zeigt....was soll dann an deinem Testmittel schlecht sein....




Thundergirl schrieb:


> Der besseren Hygiene wegen.


 Kapier ich nicht, der Dreck wird im Filter genauso umspühlt, wie im Becken. 

Ich würde mindestens 2-3 cm feinen 1-2mm Kies rein machen (Bakterienwiese) und wenn das Becken beleuchtet ist, dann mindestens __ Hornkraut schwimmen lassen oder was anderes schnell wachsendes.
Den Kies werden deine Koi bestimmt durcharbeiten......da bleibt dann kaum Dreck.


Filter noch größer machen für mehr Platz der Bakterien.

Efeutute kaufen, Wurzeln sauber abspülen  von der Erde und ins Aquarium hängen lassen.

__ Wasserlinsen (Igitt), wenn die Kois die noch nicht fressen ins Aquarium packen uns ab und zu abkeschern.

Nitrat ist nach meiner Kenntnis nur über Pflanzen und Nitrit nur über Bakterien im den Griff zu bekommen .... oder .... über Wasserwechsel.




.


----------



## Michael H (30. Jan. 2017)

Hallo

Wird Zeit das die kleinen Kerlchen raus können in den Teich ....


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Jan. 2017)

Ja klar im Teich wären sie wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben, aber nun ist es zu spät oder zu früh 

Naja die nächsten haben die 8 cm erreicht, so dass sie wieder ausziehen können.

Aber heute gibt es den ersten Lichtblick, die Werte sind seit Tagen zum ersten Mal wieder gesunken, zwar noch nicht im grünen Bereich, aber weniger als gestern. Der nächste Wasserwechsel ist gemacht und hoffentlich gehen die Werte weiter runter bzw. bleiben dort wieder ein paar Tage stabil. 

Ich habe aus meinem Aquarium eine Wurzel mit einer Anubias drauf in das Koibecken gelegt. Ob sie da durchhält bleibt abzuwarten. Licht ist nur abends an für 4 bis 5 Stunden ansonsten Tageslicht. 

So dann werde ich noch einen Eimer Wasser nachfüllen gehen. Und die Kleinen noch etwas beobachten.


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Feb. 2017)

Wasserwerte sind weiter stabil. Noch nicht perfekt, aber deutlich niedriger als Anfang der Woche. Nitrat liegt jetzt bei 5 und Nitrit bei 0,05. Denke bis nächstes Wochenende hat sich der neue Filter einigermaßen eingelaufen.


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Apr. 2017)

Dieses Wochenende hatte ich die Kröteninvasion im Koiteich. In den letzten Jahren haben die __ Kröten immer im vorderen fischfreien Teil des Teiches abgelaicht, aber dieses Jahr hat es nicht geklappt. Aber die Krötenmänner waren bisher friedlich. Keine Angriffe auf die Koi. Ich denke in 2 oder 3 Tagen sind sie alle wieder verschwunden.


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Apr. 2017)

So langsam hält auch im Norden der Frühling einzug. Teichtemperatur knapp über 10 Grad. Seit gestern dürfen die Koi wieder den kompletten Teich nutzen. Innerhalb einer halben Stunde hatten sie den kompletten Winterdreck, der bisher noch in dem vorderen Teich schlummerte, aufgewühlt. Sichttiefe gleich Null. Jetzt können die Filter erstmal arbeiten. Fische sind alle gut drauf. Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen.


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Mai 2017)

So dann werde ich Mal mein Umbaugeheimnis lüften.

Ich habe den gesamten Winter überlegt, was ich mit meinem Filter mache. Klar ist schon seit Jahren, dass meine Filter für meinen Teich zu klein sind. Mehr war aber bisher nicht möglich und das Wasser war ja auch meistens klar. Nur der Reinigungsaufwand war enorm. Daher war klar es muss etwas größeres und am Besten auch noch etwas, was sich von alleine reinigt her.

Eigentlich sollte es ein EBF sein, aber ich habe keine Möglichkeit das Schmutzwasser abzuleiten. Daher habe ich von diesem Vorhaben Abstand genommen und weiter gesucht. Trommler war damit auch vom Tisch, somit blieb nur noch einer übrig... Vliesfilter.

Also das Internet nach bezahlbaren Vliesfiltern durchsucht und dann auch fündig geworden. Ein Kumpel hat mir dann noch eine 700 Liter HelX-Kammer zusammen geschweißt, passend zum Edelstahl-Vlieser. Jetzt läuft das gute Stück seit 14 Tagen und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Jetzt muss die Biokammer noch voll gemacht werden, derzeit sind knapp 150 Liter HelX drin und dann sollte alles perfekt sein.

      

Im Herbst wird dann der Pflanzenfilter umgebaut und dann bekommt das gute Stück auch ein Häuschen, dabei wir der ganze Filter dann noch gut 70 cm tiefer gesetzt. Im Moment steht er doch sehr hoch und verliert dadurch einiges an Durchfluss.


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2017)

Na das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

hast du nicht Schwerkraft???

wie hoch pumpst du da? könnte man das nicht etwas tiefer setzen?


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Mai 2017)

Nein ich habe Halbschwerkraft. Hab noch nicht gemessen, aber gut einen Meter. Umbau erfolgt im Herbst, dazu fehlt die Zeit im Moment und ich möchte die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter jetzt nicht stören. Da verzichte ich gerne auf ein paar Tausend Liter.


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

ok, ich hatte nur in deinen Bildern die Bodenabläufe gesehen. ja, ich denke das würde sich stromtechnisch bemerkbar machen. 1m ist natürlich echt hoch, ich hoffe es kommt noch genug Wasserdurchsatz an, aber sieht schon gut aus.


----------



## Mathias2508 (15. Mai 2017)

like da ist ja ein Besuch wieder fällig.


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Mai 2017)

So und nun zum Verbrauch.

Nachdem mir die Rasselbande innerhalb einer halben Stunde den kompletten Teich aufgewühlt hatte, lag der Verbrauch bei 21 m in 24h. Am nächsten Tag waren es dann noch 12 m. Danach ging es stets abwärts. Nach 14 Tagen liege ich im Moment bei 2-3 Meter pro Tag, hatte zwischendurch aber auch schon 1,55 m in 24h. Vlies 60g/m2

Seit gestern ist 70g/m2 drin. Mal sehen wie das ist.


----------



## Michael H (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Hört sich Teuer an dein Neuer Filter ....


----------



## Thundergirl (16. Mai 2017)

Vliesverbrauch 1,55m in 48h ... So kann es bleiben.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Mai 2017)

Und bei mir rauscht die 100 M Rolle innerhalb von knapp 3 Wochen durch ..
Welches Vlies verwendest du (Hersteller)?

Wechsel nun mal von Genesis, auf das von Koiclear.


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2017)

Im Moment sind es relativ konstante 1,60 m in 24 Stunden. Und das trotz Algenblüte, denke es wird auch noch weniger. 

Fabian, derzeit verwende ich noch das Originalvlies von meinem Filterhersteller. Hatte bis vor kurzem das 60g Vlies drauf. Jetzt im Moment habe ich sogar ein 70g Vlies im Gebrauch. Habe auch schon Kontakt zu einem anderen Vlieshersteller aufgenommen und die werde dort Mal 2-3 Rollen zur Probe bestellen.

Schau Mal bei ap-teichfilter rein. Vielleicht hat er auch Vlies in deiner Breite.


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2017)

Wasserwerte derzeit

PH 8,2
KH 5
Nitrit und Ammonium nicht nachweisbar

Wassertemperatur knapp 20 Grad

Fische munter und verfressen. Derzeit gibt es 100g Futter am Tag


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Mai 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Im Moment sind es relativ konstante 1,60 m in 24 Stunden. Und das trotz Algenblüte, denke es wird auch noch weniger.
> 
> Fabian, derzeit verwende ich noch das Originalvlies von meinem Filterhersteller. Hatte bis vor kurzem das 60g Vlies drauf. Jetzt im Moment habe ich sogar ein 70g Vlies im Gebrauch. Habe auch schon Kontakt zu einem anderen Vlieshersteller aufgenommen und die werde dort Mal 2-3 Rollen zur Probe bestellen.
> 
> Schau Mal bei ap-teichfilter rein. Vielleicht hat er auch Vlies in deiner Breite.



Gut unsere Vlieser kann man nicht unbedingt vergleichen, da eure Tiefbettfilter mehr G vertragen, als die Trommelvlieser, hier ist meist bei 40 G Schluss. 

Mehr als 3 Wochen, schaffe ich nicht, möchte aber meinen Durchfluss auch nicht reduzieren!
AP habe ich schon angeschrieben, dort lohnt ein wechsel leider nicht, da kein preislicher Unterschied zu meinem Genesis Vlies.

Es ist aber schon eine Proberolle unterwegs (Koiclear), auch 40 Gramm, dafür aber 6 € billiger als das Original.
Wird jetzt getestet und wenn es die Erwartungen erfüllt, wird dort ein Großer Schwung eingekauft.


----------



## mcreal (27. Mai 2017)

Haben die Vliesfilter generell eine Art Anzeige wo man den Verbrauch ablesen kann oder woher wisst ihr so genau wie viel da durch rattert ?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Mai 2017)

Wie es nun speziell bei den anderen oder bei Nicole aussieht, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Ich markiere mit einen Stift das Vlies, dann schaue wie lange es dauert, bis es einmal die Trommel passiert und auf der anderen Seite aufgewickelt wird.
Während des Tages, dauert es bei mir ca. 4-6 Stunden. Über Nacht mal gute 10-13 Stunden.

Habe es aber noch nicht aufgewickelt um genau zu messen.
Dies werde ich morgen mal nachholen.

Umgerechnet, brauche ich um die 5 Meter pro Tag.
Mal mehr, mal weniger.


----------



## mcreal (27. Mai 2017)

Axo.Dachte da ist so ne Art "Meteranzeige" dran,was ja durchaus praktisch wäre ...
Und wie macht ihr das,wenn die saubere Rolle so langsam zu Ende geht ?Muss man das auch abschätzen wie lange man noch damit hin kommt?Mann will ja auch nichts "verschenken " und zu früh wechseln .

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Mai 2017)

Ich schneide das Vlies immer zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ab und messe dann nach. Im Moment passiert das alle zwei Tage. Da ich bisher noch in der Testphase bin weiß ich noch nicht, wie geht ich das Ende der Rolle abschätzen soll.


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Mai 2017)

Bei der ersten Rolle, war ich mir auch unsicher & habe dann gedrosselt über Nacht.
Am nächsten Tag dann Vollgaß bis 19 Uhr, tja musste dann doch 4-5 Meter entsorgen. Aber über Nacht, hätte ich es nicht mehr geschafft.

Meine jetzige Rolle, hält nochmal über Nacht, auf normaler Durchflussrate, die ich immer fahre.
Sobald ich aufstehe, wird auf Vollgaß gefahren, damit die Rolle zu Ende geht & dann gewechselt.

Schade eigentlich, Montag, würde eventuell meine neue Testrolle kommen.. Aber naja..
Ich schmeiße lieber etwas weg, bevor das Vlies zu Ende geht. Auf die paar Euro kommts dann auch nicht an.


----------



## mcreal (28. Mai 2017)

Was passiert denn da,wenn die Rolle "über Nacht " verbraucht ist ,geht der Filter dann auf Störung und bleibt stehen ,das heißt ,das Wasser läuft dann wahrscheinlich ungefiltert über den Not Überlauf ...?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Mai 2017)

Kann hier nur von meinem sprechen:

Die Trommel bleibt stehen, jedoch bleibt das vlies an der Trommel, so kann kein Schmutz in die Biologie kommen (im Vlieser). Hier wird natürlich weitergefiltert, was noch durchgelangt..
Der Rest des Wasser's, schießt dann natürlich mit Dampf über den Überlauf zum Wasserrad (welches eigentlich die Trommel dreht und das Vlies aufwickelt).

Dieser Rest, ist natürlich ungefiltert & gelangt dann in meine externe Biokammer.
Macht aber nicht wirklich was, da mein Teich eh sehr sauber ist und somit problemlos ist.

Muss aber trotzdem nicht sein..


----------



## mcreal (28. Mai 2017)

O.k.Danke .Habe momentan noch ein Spaltsieb als Vorfilter und will mir demnächst auch einen Vlieser anschaffen.Zumindest erstmal für die IH.Deshalb die dämlichen Fragen ...  

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Mai 2017)

Kein Problem, wenn Fragen sind, einfach melden, gerne auch per PN! 
Im Nachbarforum, wird derzeit einer Angeboten (Genesis 500L).


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Mai 2017)

Bei meinem wird das Wasser dann auch ungefiltert in den Biofilter gelangen. Mal sehen wann die erste Rolle komplett leer ist. Die letzten 2 Tage waren es 4 Meter.

Fabian, mit welcher Durchflussmenge filters du?


----------



## mcreal (28. Mai 2017)

Gab es bei eurer Entscheidungsfindung die Frage Trommler vs Vlieser ?
Und was hat bei euch die Entscheidung pro Vlieser ausgemacht ?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Mai 2017)

Die meisten betrieben Vlieser, sind gepumpt betrieben.
Dies war bei mir jetzt der Hauptaugenmerk, da ich noch ein gepumptes System habe!
Vlieser filtert feiner.. 
Was man dazu sagen muss, bei größeren Teichen, mit über 50000 Liter, würde ich sofort zum Trommler greifen.

Ich schicke an die 13000 durch den Vlieser.


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Mai 2017)

Ich habe keine Möglichkeit das Abwasser abzuleiten, daher bei mir die Entscheidung Vlieser. Mein System läuft in Halbschwerkraft. Ich denke derzeit läuft über meinen Filter auch eine ähnliche Wassermenge, da er zur Zeit noch zu hoch steht.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Mai 2017)

Was meinst du, wie hoch meiner steht ?
Muss mich auf einen kleinen Hocker stellen, um oben hinein zuschauen .. 

Schluckt alles etwas Leistung.
Derzeit läuft er aber auf Volldampf, da ich das restliche Vlies bis Abends durchbringen möchte.
Über Nacht, traue ich mich nicht.

Zwar schade, da morgen eventuell die Testrolle kommt.
Aber dann geht sie halt in 3 Wochen drauf.

Eventuell, ist ja für dich hier auch was dabei ..
https://www.koiclear.de/produkte-u-leistungen/vlies/


----------



## mcreal (28. Mai 2017)

Ja.Das Problem mit dem nicht vorhanden sein eines Abwasser Anschlusses habe ich auch.
Sonst wäre mir ein Trommler wahrscheinlich lieber.Vorallem was die Verbrauchskosten angeht,denke ich kommt man mit einem Trommler auf Dauer besser.
Aber da gäbe es auch noch das Problem Geräuschentwicklung beim spülen.Ich habe die Nachbarschaft nah dran...

Aber noch mal zum Vlieser.
Wie 
 das gerade im warmen Sommer mit der Geruchsbelästigung.Halten die Gehäuse den Gestank des verbrauchten Vlies zufriedenstellend  zurück ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Mai 2017)

mcreal schrieb:


> Halten die Gehäuse den Gestank des verbrauchten Vlies zufriedenstellend  zurück ?



Ja


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Juni 2017)

Am Wochenende war ich zusammen mit Heike und Mathias Mal wieder bei unserem Koihändler. Bereits im Frühjahr hatte ich dort im Verkaufsbecken einige Karashi entdeckt. Da es zu dem Zeitpunkt aber noch zu kalt war, habe ich keinen mitgenommen. Nun hatte ich die Hoffnung, das vielleicht noch einer da ist. Und ich hatte Glück. Und ein kleiner Ginrin Yamabuki durfte auch noch einziehen.

    

Der Karashi hat 27 cm und durfte bei den großen Koi einziehen. Der Yamabuki hat 13 cm und schwimmt zusammen mit meinem Kindergarten vom letzten Jahr im vorderen Teich. 

Beide haben sich ganz gut eingelebt und fressen sehr gut. Mal sehen wie sie sich bis zum Herbst machen.

So wie es aussieht dürfen 3 von meinen Nachwuchs-Koi von 2008 noch ausziehen. Aber bisher hab ich da noch keine Rückmeldung.

Mit meinem Vlieser bin ich nach wie vor noch sehr zufrieden. Das Wasser ich schön klar. Noch teste ich die verschiedenen Vliese. Zur Zeit habe ich einen Verbrauch von 2-3 Meter täglich. Fadenalgen wachsen dieses Jahr auch wieder sehr gut. Mal sehen wann ich die endlich bekämpft kriege.


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo Nicole! 
Da hast Du Dir ja zwei hübsche neue ins Haus geholt! Einfarbige sind aber auch was elegant....
Gibts denn mal wieder neue Fotos von der ganzen Meute und vom Kindergarten? 

Lg ina


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Juni 2017)

So langsam hört es in Grabow auf zu regnen. Gut 24 Stunden hat es hier durchgeregnet. Das ist auch im Teich zu sehen. Ich wusste gar nicht, das sooo viel Wasser in meinen Teich passt. Die Fische sind auch über Nacht einige cm gewachsen oder kommt mir das jetzt nur so vor weil der Wasserstand gut 7 cm höher ist. 

Die Großen...
     

Die Kleinen...
      

Normalerweise ist die Steinumrandung nicht im Wasser.


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Juni 2017)

Hi Nicole 
Iss ja doll , du versuchst auch wie Zacky , deine Koi durch den "Ring" springen zu lassen ?!
Für's Futter kann ja nicht sein ! Meine Dicken machen da kurzen Prozess !


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Juni 2017)

Andre der Futterring ist nur für die kleinen Koi im vorderen Teichabschnitt. Bei den großen Koi hinten brauche ich so etwas auch nicht. Da ist das Futter auch ruck zuck weg. Aber die Kleinen sollen noch ihren festen Platz haben und dafür ist es praktisch. Außerdem verlieren sie dann vor dem Ding die scheu und lernen dann schneller da durchzuspringen...


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Sep. 2017)

Ich glaube dieses Jahr ist nicht mein Jahr...

Seit 3 Wochen fliegt der __ Graureiher bei uns ein und aus. Seit Donnerstag ist es Gewissheit, er hat 2 meiner Koibabys geholt. Den Ginrin Yamabuki scheint er auch gehabt zu haben, der ist total entschuppt. Und den neuen Karashi muss er auch im Schnabel gehabt haben, der hat links und rechts hinter den Kiemen Stellen.

Aber noch nicht genug, jetzt weiß ich auch warum Pumpen niemals auf dem Teichgrund liegen sollten.

 

Damit im Falle eines Notfalls der Teich nicht vollständig leer gepumpt wird. In meinem Fall hatte sich die Flexmuffe vom Filter gelöst und das Wasser im Garten verteilt. Aber das ist noch nicht genug. Durch das Wasser von außen und das fehlende Wasser im Teich hat es die Wand in den Teich gedrückt.

 

Tja was soll ich sagen, ist nicht mein Jahr.


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2017)

oh weh Nicole! das ist ja der mega schreck, wenn man an den Teich kommt!
tut mir wirklich sehr leid für dich! Ich hoffe, es ist dort alles reparabel.. und ich hoffe, deine verletzten koi erholen sich bald wieder! Du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl, fühl dich mal gedrückt! lass mal hoffen, dass der rest des Jahres besser wird!

liebe Grüße ina


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2017)

och nö dat ist doch Mist mit dem __ Reiher und der eingestürzten Wand, so ein Wasserwechsel kann ja nicht Schaden vorm Winter Aber verletzte Fische .......
Must du wohl doch Gajendra in den Garten zum aufpassen setzen.


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Sep. 2017)

Ja das mit dem Wasserwechsel sehe ich genauso. Haben dann gleich den vorderen Teich komplett abgelassen und den Kies entfernt, den die Koi aus den Seerosentöpfen geholt haben. Und auch gleich die Chance genutzt und die Seerosen geteilt und neu eingepflanzt. Zwei Goldfische durften dann auch gleich wieder ausziehen.

Jetzt muss nach und nach das neue Wasser eingelassen werden. Derzeit ist die Temperatur runter auf 18 Grad. Das gefällt den Koi so gar nicht. Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar sonnige Tage.


----------



## Michael H (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Shit Gelaufen, aber immer schön nach vorne schauen.

Besorg dir doch einen Schwimmerschalter und integrier den in dein System. Kannste so einhängen das höchstens 10 cm Wasserverlust hast .
https://www.liquipipe.de/zehnder-zu...MI0eurg--J1gIVg7ftCh0CaQDVEAQYASABEgJLSPD_BwE


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Michael,

ja die Idee war mir danach auch schon gekommen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (4. Sep. 2017)

Na Klasse da kann man echt drauf verzichten. 
Haste denn jetzt gleich den Platz für deine neue Seerose geschaffen? 
So wird es aber auch nie langweilig 

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Sep. 2017)

So knapp 20.000 Liter Frischwasser sind im Teich und es fehlen von gut 20cm bis er voll ist.

Die Fische sind auch wieder besser drauf. Fressen wieder normal.

Jetzt haben wir schon 2 __ Graureiher... Will jemand einen ab haben.

"Graureiher zu verschenken"

Vielleicht sollte ich Mal ein Schild an den Zaun machen.


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Sep. 2017)

So langsam kehrt wieder Ruhe ein in unserem Garten.

Der Teich ist fast wieder voll. Knapp 26.000 Liter sind sind jetzt wieder im Teich. Gut 1 cm muss noch hinein.

Ein Koi ist heute auch noch ausgezogen und einer wartet noch auf seinen Umzug.

Die Kleinen durften auch wieder in ihren Teich ziehen. 15 Koi sind vom letzten Jahr übrig geblieben. Die Größten sind jetzt knapp 20 cm. Die Meisten liegen so bei 16 cm. Mal sehen wie sie sich weiter entwickeln. Sind ein paar schöne dabei.

      
      

Der Teich heute auch erstmal Reihersicher gemacht worden. Sieht zwar nicht schön aus, aber das ist egal. Die Fotos gibt es morgen. Das habe ich nicht mehr geschafft.


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Sep. 2017)

Der Teich ist wieder voll. Knapp 30.000 Liter waren es am Ende. Fische sind alle putzmunter.

Und hier nun die Bilder der Reihersicherung. Nicht schön aber selten.

  vorne
  hinten

Euch allen einen schönen Wochenstart.


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2017)

Cool, Deine Reihersicherung ... 

Fehlen jetzt nur noch ein paar Hinweisschilder:
 


Gruß Carsten


Edit:
Bei Bedarf z.B. erweiterbar mit:


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2017)

Das hat doch die falsche Farbe, das sollte so Aussehen:


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Sep. 2017)

Meinst du schwarz-gelb sehen sie besser...


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2017)

Ich denke, er meinte eher den Aufdruck 'Achtung Starkstrom' 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich denke, er meinte eher den Aufdruck 'Achtung Starkstrom'
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Sep. 2017)

Wusste gar nicht das __ Reiher lesen können.


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Sep. 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Und hier nun die Bilder der Reihersicherung. Nicht schön aber selten.


Nicole ,
dann pass bloss uff , dat bei dich keene JUMBO's landen !
Die könnten das mit der BER  Baustelle verwechseln ! Oder einem neuen Flugleitsystem !  i


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Okt. 2017)

So die Reiherabsperrung ist abgebaut und die Winterabdeckung auf dem Teich. Wassertemperatur 11 Grad und die Fische sind putzmunter. Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter noch ein wenig.

          

Von mir aus kann der Frühling kommen...


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Okt. 2017)

Hast du keine Angst das bei Wind deine Folie weg ist ?
Noch mehr Angst hätte ich das sich da ein Fisch auf die Folie verirrt und nicht mehr runter kommt.


----------



## tosa (22. Okt. 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> So die Reiherabsperrung ist abgebaut und die Winterabdeckung auf dem Teich. Wassertemperatur 11 Grad und die Fische sind putzmunter. Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter noch ein wenig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 193630 Anhang anzeigen 193631 Anhang anzeigen 193632 Anhang anzeigen 193633 Anhang anzeigen 193634
> 
> Von mir aus kann der Frühling kommen...



die Folie muss vom Wasser runter.... das verhindert komplett den Sauerstoffaustausch.... hmmmmm


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Okt. 2017)

Wenn nicht gerade ein Tornado kommt, dann mache ich mir über den Wind wenig Sorgen. Der hat ja kaum Angriffsfläche. 

Ebenso wenig Sorgen mache ich mir über den Gasaustausch. Da die Folie ja nicht den kompletten Teich zudeckt. Es gibt noch ausreichend freie Flächen und der Teich wird stark belüftet. 

Ich bin auch mehrmals täglich am Teich sodass ich einen Ausfall der Luftpumpe schnell bemerke. Ist auch nicht mein erster Winter, da kann ich euch beruhigen.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Okt. 2017)

Wenn es kalt wird friert der Pflanzbereich zu und dann gibt es keine freie Fläche mehr wo ein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann.

Sauerstoff wäre das eine Thema, aber dadurch das die Folie ja nicht flächendeckend auf dem Wasser liegt, könnte ein Fisch auf die Folie springen und den Weg nicht mehr zurück finden.


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Okt. 2017)

Wenn keine Folie auf dem Teich ist, friert dieser auch zu und es findet kein Gasaustausch statt...

Nochmal die Folie liegt nicht komplett auf. Es sind diverse Bereiche, wo die Folie von der Teichumrandung hoch steht und dort dann ein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann. Diese Bereiche frieren erfahrungsgemäß bei Minus 10 Grad über einen längeren Zeitraum erst zu. 

Springende Fische... Warum sollten sie nicht zurück finden. Außerdem befindet sich bei Regen Wasser auf der Folie, somit überleben sie auch auf der Folie... Bisher hat sich noch kein Fisch auf die Folie verirrt. 

Ich will meine Fische nicht warm überwintern. Sie sollen ganz normal ihre Winterruhe halten. Ich will nur verhindern das der Teich unter die 5-6 Grad sinkt. Und das hat bisher geklappt und wird auch wieder klappen. Und wenn wir dauerhaft Minus 20 Grad bekommen, dann haben alle Teiche ein Problem. Das Zuheizen kann ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## Lumita (24. Okt. 2017)

Ich mach es seit 3 Jahren genauso wie du und hatte noch nie Probleme. Ich seh dabei auch keine Probleme. Freilich muss jeden Tag kontrolliert werden, dass die Luftpumpe läuft. Liebe Grüße
Anna


----------



## Teich4You (24. Okt. 2017)

Das waren gut gemeinte Tipps.
Eine Bekannte hat dieses Frühjahr einen Fisch Morgens auf der Folie gefunden.
Der Fisch hat es überlebt, aber die Seite die oben lag, dort ist die Kieme vollkommen zerstört.

Das soll so viel heißen wie, dass man das Risiko nunmal hat, auch wenn es die letzten Male nicht eingetreten ist. 



Thundergirl schrieb:


> Und wenn wir dauerhaft Minus 20 Grad bekommen, dann haben alle Teiche ein Problem.


Nö haben wir nicht alle.


----------



## Michael H (24. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nö haben wir nicht alle.



Stimmt , die Teiche die einen länge -20 Grad Periode aushalten haben kein Problem ( Sind bestimmt auch 5 Stück ) .


----------



## Gartenschere (24. Okt. 2017)

Oh der teich is ja der Hammer =) würde auch gerne einen haben aber leider kein Platz dafür =(


----------



## Thundergirl (12. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

auch in Grabow ist endlich der Frühling angekommen.

Die Koi sind alle gut durch den Winter gekommen und haben auch jetzt im Frühjahr keine sichtbaren Hautveränderungen. Das freut den Koihalter natürlich sehr. Verfressen ist die Bande auch schon wieder. Derzeit gibt es täglich zwischen 80 und 100 Gramm. Auch die Babies von 2016 sind gut durch ihren ersten Winter gekommen. Sie werden auch wieder zutraulicher nach dem Reiherangriff vom letzten Jahr. Die Wassertemperatur liegt derzeit zwischen 10 und 12 Grad. Der Filter läuft wieder auf volle Leistung, die 2 Pumpe mit Biotec ist auch schon wieder installiert, sowie die UVC.

Einige Kilo Fadenalgen habe ich auch schon herausgekeschert. Das Wasser ist soweit klar.

Die __ Kröten haben jetzt auch gelaicht, mal sehen ob die __ Frösche folgen. In den letzten Tagen habe ich im Pflanzenfilter die Pflanzen herunter geschnitten und einige Krebsscheren entsorgt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die kleine Pflanzzone im hinteren Teich.

Tja was gibt es noch zu berichten. Der Umbau des Pflanzenfilters und der Bau des Filterhauses für den Vlieser wurde auf den Spätsommer verschoben. Hoffentlich bekommen wir einen goldenen Herbst.

Jetzt müssen die Temperaturen weiter steigen, damit mein Ochiba einziehen kann. Da er aber noch in Japan ist und dann noch die Quarantäne überstehen muss, dauert es noch ein wenig. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Thundergirl (12. Apr. 2018)

Und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder für euch...

    
Voher und nach der ersten Etappe


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Apr. 2018)

Sonnige Grüße aus Grabow.

Wassertemperatur knapp 18 Grad. Fische sind super mobil und verfressen. Übers Wochenende dürfen sie den kompletten Teich nutzen. Die __ Graskarpfen sollen die Fadenalgen im vorderen Teich vernichten.
Das Wasser ist so klar wie schon lange nicht mehr. Habe jetzt glaube ich das perfekte Vlies gefunden. Verbrauch aktuell unter 3 Meter pro Tag.
Teich vorne mit Fadenalgen
    
Teich hinten, klar bis 1,80 m


----------



## Thundergirl (10. Mai 2018)

Wünsche allen einen schönen Herrentag. 

Ich habs heute wieder ruhig zugebracht. Gestern nochmal knapp 2.500 Liter Wasser gewechselt, den Rest macht der Regen heute Abend. Mal sehen wie der Teich morgen früh aussieht, wenn der ganze Blütenstaub runter gewaschen wird.

Nach 28 Tagen war die 100 Meter Rolle Vlies alle. Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Da nach dem Einlegen, nach dem Winter, innerhalb von 2 Tagen 20 Meter durchgelaufen sind, denke ich dass ich mit dieser Rolle gut 1-2 Wochen länger auskommen. In den letzten 2 Wochen waren es täglich weniger als 2 Meter. 

Die Koi haben die Nachtfröste ganz gut überstanden. Teichtemperatur ist wieder bei 18 Grad angekommen. Fressen zur Zeit täglich 200g Futter.

Wasserwerte abends nach dem Füttern

Nitrit 0,1
Ph 7,6-7,8
Kh 5

Wenn es morgen nicht ganz so heiß ist, werde ich morgen den Frühjahrscheck machen und die Koi auf __ Parasiten untersuchen. Nächsten Freitag kommt mein neuer Ochiba, da will ich auf alles vorbereitet sein.


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Mai 2018)

Heute nun also der obligatorische Frühjahrscheck.

Einen bestimmten Koi wollte ich dafür herausfangen, bei den anderen 2 war es mir eigentlich egal. 

In die Untersuchungswanne mussten dann Lennox (Doitsu Shiro Bekko), Soraya (Soragoi) und Goldika (Yamabuki Ogon).

Lennox, mein Sorgenkind, war ohne Befund, was mich gewundert hat. Er neigt zum Einbluten in den Flossen und wirkt auch sonst gestresst. Da ich ihn nun einmal draußen hatte, habe ich ihm trotzdem ein Salzbad gegönnt. Größe 40 cm.

Soraya hatte 2 Trichodinas, hatte ich letztes Jahr schon mal auf einem Abstrich gefunden. Größe 47 cm.

Goldika hatte 3 Hautwürmer, was mich sehr überrascht hat. Vorsorglich wurde sie auch noch ins Kurzzeitsalzbad gesetzt. Größe 57 cm.

Bin soweit ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Hätte schlechter sein können.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Mai 2018)

Guter Start in die neue Saison.
Was ich gut empfehlen kann gegen __ Würmer und Karpfenläuse und was schonend zu Fische und Bakterien ist, ist Tomodachi Wurmfrei Pro.


----------



## Thundergirl (12. Mai 2018)

Danke für den Tip, ich werde das ganze erstmal weiter beobachten, gegebenenfalls werde ich nochmal einen oder zwei andere Koi fangen und untersuchen. Da ich noch zwei __ Graskarpfen im Teich habe muss ich mit Medikamenten vorsichtig sein, die 2 vertragen nicht alles.

Im Moment gibt es bei den Koi auch keine Auffälligkeiten. Ab und zu springt mal einer, aber sonst sind sie munter und verfressen.

Vielleicht versuche ich mal Lachsöl und Knoblauchpulver ins Futter zu mischen.


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Mai 2018)

Heute war es dann endlich soweit...

ER ist da. Um 10.45 Uhr klingelte es und ein großer Karton wurde geliefert. Im Beisein des Kuriers geöffnet und alles super. Ich den Dicken rausgewuchtet (Memo an mich selbst-> bei der nächsten Koi-Lieferung noch einen 2. Kartonträger im Haus haben) und die Tüten samt Fisch in die Koi-Wanne gesetzt.

Da war er also mein Ochiba Shigure, naja den Rest kennt ihr ja, Wasser angleichen und dann ab in den Teich.

Dort zieht er jetzt ruhig seine Bahnen. Leider ist heute bewölkt, sodass es noch keine Teichbilder gibt, aber Wannenbilder.

    

Name Genzo, 53 cm groß und 2016 geboren
Super Body, sehr neugierig und schön ruhig.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (18. Mai 2018)

Na da haste dir aber einen Brummer gegönnt 
Mal schauen wann wir es schaffen rum zu kommen. 
Meinst du er bleibt bei deiner wusseligen Bande so ruhig. Ich glaube die stecken ihn an. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (18. Mai 2018)

sehr schöne Farben! 
lg Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht schafft es Genzo ja den Rest zu entschleunigen. Bis jetzt dreht er gechillt seine Runden im Teich. Gut im Moment ist er ja auch der King in der vorderen Abteilung. Meine 2 Jährigen sind ein Witz dagegen. 

Am "Schmusegitter" hat er sich mit dem Rest aber schon angefreundet. Bin gespannt wie die hintere Abteilung auf ihn reagieren wird. Erstmal muss er futterfest werden, damit er auch genügend ab bekommt. Aber bis Montag müssen alle fasten...


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Mai 2018)

Züchter und von welchen Händler..
Sowas ist immer Interessant


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Mai 2018)

Muss ich mich jetzt outen...


----------



## der_odo (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

echt schöner Ochiba ist das.
Ich würde die Fastenzeit auf mindestens 5, besser 7 Tage verlängern! Den Tieren tut dies ein Abbruch und er wird dadurch auch keinen mm kleiner bleiben.

Warum? Siehe modern Koi Blog: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_trDflAQ7Y_


Ich habe auch gestern erst umgesetzt und mir wird es schwer fallen nicht zu füttern, gerade, wenn spätestens Montag wieder über 20°C im Teich sind...


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Mai 2018)

Ja kenne den Blog, daher auch die Fastenzeit...

Und ja es ist auch ein echter Konishi...


----------



## Michael H (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Ob das Fasten ohne Quarantäne reicht , steht dann wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.
Drück dir mal die Daumen ....


----------



## muh.gp (19. Mai 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ob das Fasten ohne Quarantäne reicht , steht dann wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Drück dir mal die Daumen ....



Das weiß man immer erst hinterher, aber die Anlage in Abstatt ist schon richtig gut, perfekt gepflegt und überwacht. Ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme, aber das ist natürlich keine Garantie. Die gibt es aber nie...

Werde meine drei Neuzugänge in 18 Tagen (eeeeeendlich!!!!) abholen, zwei Tage vorher aufsalzen und die Fütterung einstellen, dann wird eine Woche gehungert und die Neuen dürfen sich bei den Alten einleben. Dann großer Wasserwechsel und langsam mit der Fütterung beginnen. Wird eine harte Zeit!


----------



## Thundergirl (21. Mai 2018)

Seit 4 Tagen dreht Genzo gemütlich seine Runden durch den vorderen Teich. Er scheint sich gut einzuleben. Trotz seiner Größe muss ich ihn manchmal im Teich suchen. Er genießt es, sich unter der Schwimminsel oder den Seerosen zu verstecken.

Gestern nur gelegentliches Springen, was aber auch durch die diesjährige Pollenbelastung kommen kann. Heute war aber alles ruhig.

   
Mein Lieblingsplatz...


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Mai 2018)

Eine Woche ist der Ochiba nun im Teich. Bisher alles super keiner springt oder scheuert sich. Alle sind super mobil und verfressen, wobei es noch nicht sehr viel gibt. Heute gab es 150 g Futter. Dafür ist Genzo bereits handzahm. Und das schöne ist, durch ihn kommt der Rest auch langsam dichter bzw. teilweise sogar schon mit an die Hand. Das erleichtert natürlich die Kontrolle der einzelnen Koi.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Mai 2018)

find ich Klasse.
Bin ein wenig neidisch, da unsere noch bucjt ran kommen weil wir zu viele Katzen in der Nähe haben.
Aber wer weiß im Juli kommt unser Zuwachs, auch ein Ochiba und ein Chagoi.


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2018)

Katzen haben wir keine mehr seitdem er...
  ... da ist.


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Mai 2018)

Freitag gab es Besuch im Garten. Ich hab gedacht, ich habe mich verguckt, als ich die Bilder der Wildkamera gesichtet habe.

  

Mindestens 6 Minuten war er im Garten. Ein weiteres Bild gibt es mit einem Flügel. Den Fischen war nichts anzumerken. Er wollte wohl nachsehen wie weit die Kaulquappen sind.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2018)

Bei mir fehlen schon 2 Koi. Ein Kleiner und ein fast 30 cm aus dem letzten Jahr.....
Ich habe jetzt erst mal den Reiherzaun gerichtet. Denke der ist irgendwo über die Pflanzen eingestiegen.....ich glaube ich will auch eine Wildkamera.

Gibt es da irgend einen Preis-Leistungssieger ?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Mai 2018)

Seit bei uns 2 Krähen in der Obststreuwiese wohnen haben wir keinen __ Reiher mehr gesehen, der wird schon im Flug von den Krähen Angegriffen.
Zum Reiherschutz habe ich mir 2 Wassersprüher mit Bewegungsmelder gekauft und eine sehr Starke Pumpe, so das der Strahl aus dem Gerät richtig weh tut.
1 mal konnte ich bis jetzt beobachten wie der Reiher getroffen wurde, er wahr nicht mal ganz am Boden und schon wieder in der Luft.

Eventuell ist das auch was für dich.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Zum Reiherschutz habe ich mir 2 Wassersprüher mit Bewegungsmelder gekauft und eine sehr Starke Pumpe, so das der Strahl aus dem Gerät richtig weh tut.


Glaube das weder meine Kinder noch mein dösiger Kater das mögen.....


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Mai 2018)

Ich halte davon auch nichts. Meistens läuft man selber rein, weil man es vergisst. Ich hoffe, dass ich durch die Wildkamera rechtzeitig erkenne, wenn der große graue Vogel landet und dann wird erstmal wieder Flatterband gespannt. Sieht zwar nicht gut aus, aber hilft. 
Ich habe meine vom Al.i, bei Li.l gibt es auch eine diese Woche. Es gibt auch welche, die eine SMS oder E-Mail mit dem Bild versenden, dann weiß man gleich was los ist. Die sind dann aber teurer.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Mai 2018)

Gute Adresse für Kameras mit WLAN oder anderer Verbindung bei Polin.de


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Mai 2018)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Es gibt auch welche, die eine SMS oder E-Mail mit dem Bild versenden, dann weiß man gleich was los ist. Die sind dann aber teurer.


.... sind aber sehr gut, vor allem nimmt eine solche Kamera auch Zweibeiner auf.... und wenn man im Urlaub ist, kann man ggfs. gleich die Polizei anrufen,
sollte es sich um Menschen handeln, die man nicht auf dem Grundstück haben möchte!
Haben wir uns angeschafft und finden sie sehr gut!


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Mai 2018)

Bei uns überwachen 3x Instar IN-5907 HD das Grundstück und natürlich auch den Teich..
Bekommen sofort Meldung, sollte etwas unnatürlich sein. Aufzeichnung, Rund um die Uhr..
Von überall einsehbar..


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juni 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Zum Reiherschutz habe ich mir 2 Wassersprüher mit Bewegungsmelder gekauft und eine sehr Starke Pumpe, so das der Strahl aus dem Gerät richtig weh tut.
> 1 mal konnte ich bis jetzt beobachten wie der __ Reiher getroffen wurde, er wahr nicht mal ganz am Boden und schon wieder in der Luft.
> 
> Eventuell ist das auch was für dich.


Welches , von wo ?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (3. Juni 2018)

Hi, 
hier ist der Linkhttps://www.amazon.de/Royal-Gardine...pID=611F0Y0Oq6L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Kameras haben wir auch und die Option mit der E-Mail.
Nur wenn wir Arbeiten sind oder noch im Bett liegen kann der __ Reiher sich Satt Fressen.
Die beiden Reiherschreck werden mit einem Funkschalter ein oder aus geschaltet so das kein Mensch getroffen wird.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Nur wenn wir Arbeiten sind oder noch im Bett liegen kann der __ Reiher sich Satt Fressen.


Wie hast du das mit der starken Pumpe gemacht ?
Direkt aus dem Teich ? Baut die die ganze Zeit Druck auf am Reierschreck?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Juni 2018)

Die Pumpe hat einen Druckbehälter und läuft an sobald einer der beiden Magnetventile Öffnet.


----------



## Petta (7. Juni 2018)

Da war er wieder,wir hatten fast 2 Jahre Ruhe.
So wie es aussieht ist er ohne Beute (dank Zaun) wieder abgezogen


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Juni 2018)

Da freue ich mich dass er nichts bekommen hat, bei uns kommt sein schwarz-weißer Kollege, aber der scheint sich vor meinen Fischen zu ekeln, zumindest sieht es auf dem Video so aus. Ob er nochmal da war kann ich zur Zeit nicht sagen.


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Juni 2018)

Die Koi lieben das schöne Wetter. Der Teich ist klar, die Wasserwerte stimmen. Nur der Vliesverbrauch ist zur Zeit extrem hoch. Seit Tagen laufen ca 8 Meter in 24 Stunden durch. Aber egal, dafür haben die Fische sauberes Wasser.

      

Unser schwarz-weißer Freund war bisher noch nicht wieder da.


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Juni 2018)

TEICHTIEFTAUCHER GESUCHT!


Heute musste ich dann feststellen, dass doch tatsächlich der Domdeckel vom Bodenablauf in 1,80m Tiefe abgegangen ist. Warum, wieso, weshalb... k.A.

Tja und nun? Mein Arzt hat mir das Tauchen verboten.

   Hätte nicht der Deckel in der Flachwasserzone abgehen können. Das hätte ich auch ohne tauchen hinbekommen.


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Juni 2018)

Achso die Piranhas habe ich schon mal eingesperrt...


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Juni 2018)

doppelt


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Juni 2018)

Heute habe ich beschlossen die Piranhas ins den vorderen Teichabschnitt zu lassen. Warum? 

Babyfische 

Und natürlich wieder Goldfische, so zumindest mein erster Eindruck. Alles andere wäre auch unwahrscheinlich. 

Da vorne die Fadenalgen auch wieder alles geben, habe ich dann für alle Fische aufgemacht, in der Hoffnung, dass die __ Graskarpfen dann auch gleich noch die Fadenalgen verputzen. Naja hat heute noch nicht ganz geklappt, da die beiden, trotz ihrer Größe, ganz schöne Schisser sind und ziemlich schnell wieder im hinteren Teichabschnitt verschwunden waren. Aber Genzo kennt jetzt auch den kompletten Teich und Fischbestand. Abends, zum Einsperren, war er dann auch brav wieder vorne und hat sich noch eine extra Portion Futter abgeholt. Morgen wird dann wieder aufgemacht.

In den Biofilter sind heute noch 200 Liter HelX eingezogen. Denke knapp 100 Liter haben dann noch Platz.


----------



## Thundergirl (31. Aug. 2018)

Manche Jahre kann man einfach nur vergessen und hoffen das es nächstes Jahr wieder besser wird...

2018 ist so ein Jahr. Obwohl es wettertechnisch traumhaft war, lief in diesem Jahr alles schief, was schief laufen konnte. Eigentlich ist der Teich immer meine Oase der Ruhe. Ich war auch bis vor drei Wochen super zufrieden. Der Filter lief perfekt, die Wasserwerte waren OK und die Fische sind super drauf und der eine oder andere ist auch weiter gewachsen. Genzo hat sich super eingelebt und ist zutraulich, als wäre er schon immer da gewesen.

Dienstag vor drei Wochen kam ich morgens an den Teich und der Wasserstand war über Nacht um gut einen Zentimeter gesunken. Abends vorher hatte ich noch aufgefüllt. Am nächsten Tag fehlte ein weiterer Zentimeter. So zog es sich in den nächsten Tagen weiter hin. Am Freitag musste ich bereits den Vliesfilter von der großen Pumpe trennen, da über den US lll kein Wasser mehr ankam. Dann blieb der Wasserstand zwischendurch auch mal ein oder zwei Tage relativ stabil, bevor er dann weiter viel. Letzten Freitag war dann kurz Herrenbesuch aus Berlin da. Im Gepäck ein 3,60m großer Aufstellpool, für den Notfall. Kurz entschlossen haben wir den auch gleich aufgestellt und mit Teichwasser gefüllt. Dadurch fiel der Wasserstand so weit ab, dass beide Teiche jetzt unabhängig voreinander waren. Jetzt sollte sich zeigen auf welcher Seite das Leck ist, denn ein  Leck musste irgendwo sein, aber bis dato war kein feuchter Bereich zu sehen.

Das Wochenende war ich nicht zu Hause, am Sonntag Nachmittag zeigte sich dann, dass das Leck im hinteren Teichabschnitt sein musste, denn es fehlten weitere 5cm. Also hieß es Fische fangen und in den Pool setzen. 
   
Die 3 größten Koi mit +50cm sowie die beiden __ Graskarpfen und einer meiner Nachzuchten aus 2008 wurden in den vorderen Teich gesetzt. Die kleineren Koi gingen in den Pool.

Mittwoch bin ich dann früher vor der Arbeit nach Hause um das Loch zu suchen, also das restliche Waser ablassen und mit der Bürste erstmal die Folie schrubben. Und ich bin tatsächlich ziemlich schnell fündig geworden.

 

An dieser Stelle war mir über Winter ein großer Stein in den Teich gefallen...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Aug. 2018)

Na Gottseidank hast du das Loch schnell finden können. 
Dann mal schnell ran da und Wasser wieder rein.


----------



## Thundergirl (1. Sep. 2018)

Ja es war ein bisschen Glück im Unglück. Da der Teich nun einmal leer ist, habe ich die Chance gleich genutzt und die __ Birke, die zwischen beiden Teichen stand ausgegraben.
    

Hier werden dann heute Kellerwandsteine gesetzt, hatte ich eh geplant, aber mit dem Neubau des Pflanzenfilters und des Filterhauses. Das wird nun dieses Jahr nichts mehr aufgrund der ganzen anderen Probleme, die wir dieses Jahr haben.


----------



## DbSam (1. Sep. 2018)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> aufgrund der ganzen anderen Probleme


 Ach komm, von wegen halbleeres Glas.
Dein Glas ist doch schon halbvoll und den Rest tröpfelst Du auch noch rein. like


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Eigentlich wundert man sich doch eher, dass der Schlitz so lange dicht gehalten hat.


----------



## Thundergirl (1. Sep. 2018)

Vielleicht lag das auch am heißen Sommer. Da ich täglich Wasser zum Gießen aus dem Teich genommen habe und alle 3 Tage wieder aufgefüllt habe, war es vielleicht nicht so zu merken. Im Winter hatte ich schon Mal einen Wasserverlust von gut 10 cm, danach aber nicht mehr. Hatte sich vielleicht ein wenig Dreck abgesetzt.


----------



## DbSam (1. Sep. 2018)

Das kann natürlich sein.
Gut, dass Du den Schlitz jetzt gefunden hast und reparieren kannst. 


Viel Erfolg heute beim Steine setzen,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## dizzzi (1. Sep. 2018)

Bin zur Zeit im Urlaub. Und mein Sohn meldet dass er seit ca. 4 Tagen immer ca. 8-10 cm Wasser nachfüllen muss.
Habt ihr zur Zeit auch so einen hohen Wasserverlust?
Lg

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Sep. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit im Urlaub. Und mein Sohn meldet dass er seit ca. 4 Tagen immer ca. 8-10 cm Wasser nachfüllen muss.
> Habt ihr zur Zeit auch so einen hohen Wasserverlust?


Nein, jetzte paar Tage ziemlich stabil mit kaum Verdunstung


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Sep. 2018)

Gestern war nun Großeinsatz am Teich. Die neue Wand steht, das Loch ist geflickt und heute heißt es dann Wasser marsch.
Vielen Dank nochmal an Mathias, ohne dich wäre das alles dieses Jahr nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (2. Sep. 2018)

Passt schon  hoffentlich bleibt es dicht.


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2018)

Na da hat sich Mathias ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt 

Und jetzt noch gleich ein oder zwei BA setzen


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Sep. 2018)

Ja beim nächsten Umbau 2030 werd ich mal drüber nachdenken.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal zusehen, dass ich die restlichen Goldfische noch raus bekomme. Hatten sich doch tatsächlich 7 Stück im Bodenablauf verkrochen. Trotz Rückspülung der Leitungen kamen sie erst raus, nachdem ich gestern die ersten 30 cm Wasser wieder drin hatte. 3 habe ich gestern Abend noch erwischt, die restlichen 4 waren wieder abgetaucht und dann wurde es auch dunkel.


----------



## Mathias2508 (4. Sep. 2018)

Doch noch so viele..


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Sep. 2018)

3 der kleinen habe ich heute erwischt. Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich des Zählens am Sonntagabend nicht mehr mächtig war oder ob sich einer wieder im Rohr versteckt hat. Das wird sich dann morgen zeigen. Erstmal habe ich den großen Filter wieder angeschlossen. Der wurde die ganze Zeit belüftet und hat ab und zu einen Eimer Wasser aus dem Pool bekommen. 

Ich hoffe das spätestens Freitag wieder so viel Wasser im Teich ist das ich beide Teiche wieder zusammenfließen lassen kann.


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Sep. 2018)

Ich konnte wohl doch nicht mehr zählen. Habe keinen weiteren __ Goldfisch mehr finden können. Somit sollte mein Teich zu 99 % Goldfischfrei sein. Denn einer geht wieder zurück. Da ich immer noch einen meiner allerersten Goldfische habe und dieser mittlerweile über 20 Jahre alt ist, bekommt der weiterhin sein Gnadenbrot bei mir. Und da es ein Männchen ist geht von ihm nicht so sehr die Gefahr aus.

16.600 Liter sind bereits wieder im Teich. Hoffentlich bleibt es in den nächsten Tagen noch sonnig.


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Sep. 2018)

So mal wieder ein Update

Mein Teich ist doch nicht zu 99% Goldfischfrei. Ich weiß nicht wo sie noch her gekommen sind, aber es schwammen dann doch noch 5 oder 6 kleine Goldfische im vorderen Teich herum. Ob die nun auch noch im Rohr der Bodenabläufe gesessen haben oder in den Seerosentöpfen weiß ich nicht.

Aber egal, der Teich ist wieder voll, die Koi schwimmen wieder im Teich und der Pool ist reinigt und abgebaut. Danke an Rico nochmal.

Dabei hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und nochmal durchgemessen. Überrascht hat mich mein Karashi von 27 auf 40 cm gewachsen in einem Jahr, der Chagoi hat auch nochmal 4 cm zugelegt und der größte Teil meiner 2 jährigen Nachwuchskoi liegt zwischen 25 und 30 cm. Hier sind dann nochmal 8 ausgezogen.

    

Der Rest ist nicht mehr groß gewachsen, bzw. habe ich hier noch nicht wirklich verglichen.


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Juni 2019)

Wie die Zeit rennt... Schon wieder Juni 2019... Kann mal jemand die Zeit um 5 Monate zurück drehen?

Aber das Wetter bitte so lassen!!!

Die Koi haben den Winter gut überstanden, die __ Iris-Blüte 2019 ist fast durch und die Seerosen geben jetzt schon alles.
    
Der Umbau des Pflanzenfilters zum Aufzucht/Quarantänebecken geht langsam los. Die meisten Pflanzen sind bereits ausgezogen, dank vieler interessierter Forenmitglieder blieb ihnen der Weg in die Kompostieranlage erspart. Vielen Dank. 
30x40kg Zementmörtel liegen auch schon parat, als nächstes geht die Bestellung der Betonschalungssteine raus. 
Dann muss nur noch der Vliesfilter umziehen, damit der Platz fürs Filterhaus frei wird und dann kann es los gehen.
  
Gleichzeitig habe ich die kleine Sumpfzone im hinteren Teich neu bepflanzt, mit den Sumpfiris aus dem Pflanzenfilter. Jedes Jahr die Gräser zurück zuschneiden war mir zu mühselig.
  vorher/nachher Foto habe ich noch nicht gemacht.
Mein altes Koimädchen hat pünktlich am 01.06. zum Sommerbeginn abgelaicht. Mal sehen war daraus wird. Ich habe definitiv überwiegend Männer im Teich. Hier muss wohl mal Abhilfe geschafft werden. Dieses Mal werden die kleinen aber im Teich aufwachsen. Der Aufwand diese drinnen groß zuziehen ist doch erheblich. Die Stärksten werden es schon schaffen. Ich bin gespannt. Die Mama ist mein Asagi-Mädchen, naja und Papa ist so ziemlich jeder andere männliche Koi im Teich. Es wird eine interessante Mischung. Ich werde berichten.

  

Mit der Arbeit des Vliesfilters bin ich noch immer zufrieden. Was sind Algen? Die Wasserwerte sind auch gut, der Sommer kann kommen.


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Apr. 2021)

Jetzt sind schon wieder fast 2 Jahre ins Land gegangen in denen ich hier nicht wirklich aktiv war. Gelegentlich habe ich mal kurz reingeschaut, war dann aber auch schnell wieder weg.
Ich hoffe euch geht es allen gut.

Meinem Teich und meinen Koi geht es sehr gut. Es lief die letzten 2 Jahre hier alles reibungslos. Fische gesund und Wasser klar. An meinem Bestand hat sich nicht viel verändert. 
Mein Koinachwuchs von 2019 soll nun dieses Jahr größtenteils ausziehen. Mal sehen wo es sie hin verschlägt.

Das Filterhaus mit angrenzenden Aufzuchtteich wurde Ende 2019 fertig gestellt. Seitdem gab es baulich auch keine Veränderungen mehr am Teich. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind natürlich immer zu tun.


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2021)

Willkommen zurück, Nicole !

Schön, dass bei Dir alles in Ordnung ist. Hast Du denn auch ein paar neue Bilder von Teich und Garten?

lg Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Apr. 2021)

Klar gibt es auch Bilder...

Hier vom Bau des Filterhauses und des Aufzuchtteiches.


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Apr. 2021)

Und natürlich die Fische...


----------



## Thundergirl (18. Apr. 2021)

Jetzt muss der Garten nur noch aufgeräumt werden. Letztes Jahr haben wir noch einen Zaun gesetzt, wodurch noch immer ein bisschen Ordnung ist und der Sandberg muss auch noch verschwinden.
Dann soll die Sitzecke am Teich nochmal neu mit Granitsteinen umrandet werden und hier und da sind auch immer ein paar andere Sachen zu machen. 

Fertig wird man irgendwie nie.

Jetzt hoffe ich erstmal auf Frühling.  Bleibt gesund.


----------

